# ...(revolution)



## gokedik (Sep 1, 2014)

“Whenever they shall grow weary of the existing Government, they can exercise their constitutional right of amending it, or their revolutionary right to dismember it and overthrow it.” This was said by our undisputed, best president ever, Abraham Lincoln on page 4 of his Inaugural Address. Running around shouting “Revolution”, singing about it or having it “televised”, this was the elder generations way. What we learned from them is public assembly, our constitutional “right”, can work, to send a message, if the police don’t shoot like at Kent State. More needs to be done than send a message. Something tangible that can slip inside their palatial mansions and their cushy beds. The new revolution needs to be silent. Letting them know it’s coming will lead to bloodshed and the derailing of our goal. Which is to “dismember it and overthrow it.”

    Congress declares wars, the so called “War on drugs”. Which was really a declaration of CIA, only, funded drug deliveries. The current war on the lower class. Because we have more social class, in our pinkies than all of the wealthy put together. Did they declare that one, too? Or was that a, quiet, behind doors thing? That new Ipad should not be out of reach, nor the new furniture that you need badly or that first house that the bank will not assist in your buying without giving a loan with an astronomical interest rate. Knowing that the family of six will default thus turning over their home to the bank. But the loan agent gets his commission and the bank gets paid while the family can afford their mortgage and then when they default, have a house to put back on the market. The Real Estate agent can make their commission from a bank loan that will, inevitably, break another family. But the bank retains possession of the, marketable, house. It’s a circle that uses the citizens as links.

     Too many of us see wealth as something only “they" have. And could analyze what their meaning of wealth, is. Too many of us have been foreclosed on due to the bank loaning us money knowing they would get back, in one form or another. Your children should not have to go to school wearing hand-me-down clothes or taken from a cardboard box in a church that you never attend. Infiltrating their own war machine would put an end to their imperialist march before our country get knocked off the paper wall they have built, and convinced, most of us, that will protect us. But as it protects it also confines. Many can’t, or won’t, look beyond the wall, possibly because the mirror will show them what they are. A cog in the machine. They are way, way out of control. Whom do these people think they are? Even the U(S)N is blinded by the lies that this country tells, behind closed doors. Time will always reveal the truth but we don’t have that luxury. In enough time, this country will be taken over. In the words of hip hop artist, not owned by a corporate label, Immortal Technique, “no one person can do everything but every one can do something”. But the beginning must begin in our hearts and minds, we must agree. This government is NOT working anymore. Or we only need to change it. But the first step is to get their attention.

    Props to Obama for getting us all medical care. No matter what the Republicans say or how rickety his program was, at first, or is currently. His heart was in the right place and he, for the first time since, as long as I can remember, used his power, in the face of a disagreeing Congress. He had to push his measure through, which goes to show, it CAN be done. Minimum wage is un-liveable but has fallen by the wayside. I suppose because none of those in power position have family struggling with these jobs. Having to balance public assistance, with part time employment is a serious concern.  But force also works. And I’m afraid it will take force because Washington D.C. is so full of corruption we would be hard pressed to find a willing candidate to represent us. That representation line was a lie. 

    Militarizing will not be necessary. That’s their game. And they’re the best at it. We have to play their other game, Commerce. We must be like a thief in the night. Quiet and stealthy, but working as one explosive  unit. We must refrain from buying diamonds stolen from countries not able to feed their children. And gold from our neighbors to the south close enough to strike when they see through the false promises from our corrupt politicians. We must stop this country before their imperialist march stomps on the wrong toes and we all get bombed and that could very easily happen sooner than later. We could close our accounts with federally manipulated banks. That will be the first faze, take their funding away. Our money. Kicking their feet out from under them. And should get their attention.

    And then they will open up that vault at Fort Knox, assuming there is something in it. The truth about the government will have no choice but to show itself. Then, stop using gasoline, the Feds main commodity, and let them suffer economic hemorrhaging instead us, having to pay for it. They would have to search for any way to feed their machine. Kicking them in their teeth. The second faze.

    Then we do not spend a dime with ANY corporation. Let them beg for our patronage by discounting their goods to the point of giving them away just to have a few coins. Spend your money ONLY with Mom and Pops stores, produce locally grown and meat from Hispanic Carniceria’s. It is possible, we will not need suffer, for once, but we will force the government to. Money will not be leaving the people but nurturing them. The circle will not include the corporate giants or the all controlling Feds, just the people for whom are the links and make it work. The third faze, stomping them on their balding heads. And this is all done in just one day.One single day.

    They think the government has shut down before but they will have never seen such a shut down as this before. We will do this to prove a point. We, the people, not corporate giants run this country and we, the people, can make it gasp for air like a stuck pig caught in a bog. Any one of these steps, alone, would cripple the country. Leave them wondering what is going on. THAT’S how the people speak. Take back control from a supposed “democracy”. Starve them, as they do us. From the bottom, of oblivion.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 2, 2014)

Well thought, planned, executed opinion piece, written clearly and confidently as usual gokedik. I feel it is a left leaning view. I am a middle person, see good in both 'sides', bad as well. I see greed in both sides.  My votes are those irritating Independent votes. I  feel compromise is the only way to success and mid ground seems to be that.


We are business owners, incorporated, employing a few people. They are providing product as a team, we are providing income for their children and those helping to care for elderly parents. We will remain part of the machine for them as long as we can, as long as revolution allows. The large corporations, the banks, the gas industry, employ the same blood we do, that blood will be shed in a battle against them. I would not want that blood on my hands. Just as our employees are loyal to us, just as we are appreciative of them, so are the employees of corporation, banks, etc and they appreciative of their own. I don't hate corporations, I don't hate rich people, individually I can say some have lost fair practice to greed. Greed is powerful, something not a one of us might be above, given the chance.

Thanks for your powerful write, I enjoyed. I admit I fear certain change, most especially bloodshed.


----------



## gokedik (Sep 2, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Well thought, planned, executed opinion piece, written clearly and confidently as usual gokedik. I feel it is a left leaning view. I am a middle person, see good in both 'sides', bad as well. I see greed in both sides.  My votes are those irritating Independent votes. I  feel compromise is the only way to success and mid ground seems to be that.
> 
> 
> We are business owners, incorporated, employing a few people. They are providing product as a team, we are providing income for their children and those helping to care for elderly parents. We will remain part of the machine for them as long as we can, as long as revolution allows. The large corporations, the banks, the gas industry, employ the same blood we do, that blood will be shed in a battle against them. I would not want that blood on my hands. Just as our employees are loyal to us, just as we are appreciative of them, so are the employees of corporation, banks, etc and they appreciative of their own. I don't hate corporations, I don't hate rich people, individually I can say some have lost fair practice to greed. Greed is powerful, something not a one of us might be above, given the chance.
> ...


Opinion? Does that mean I should have posted this in Journalism with PlasticWeld and bring something to that thread? If so, I apologize to those I rubbed the wrong way. I know you're out there...

Pandora, I'll admit to leaning to the left, hell, I'm pushing down walls to make more space over here. My absent father talked about those "bleeding heart liberals". i hate that man and I don't use that word often, as I do believe it is an ugly one. And independents are not at all irritating. For they are the spirit with which the country was founded. I told how we can avoid bloodshed, but there are many angry, hungry and broke that might get caught up in a frenzy. I wrote this tongue-in-cheek and never saw it getting any bigger than the letters with which it was written. Independents make people think twice about their vote and maybe that's where change, real change, will come from. I just wanted to make everyday people feel like they DO have power. But I cannot find everyday people on this site, anyway, because everyone here is exceptional, right? You gave me the courage to even post this that I told a friend, I was afraid to do it, but then I thought about what you said to that gave me that confidence you spoke of. I'm not done with this subject only next time, I write this under this subject it will be genuinely qualified to be on this section of this site. Again I meant no offense and will be spending more time in fiction. Thank you, Pandora.


----------



## Seedy M. (Sep 2, 2014)

Very well done. Very much to my ideas. I am not living there and can look back to see how brainwashed I was. Watch CBS or NBC and then one of the stations from other parts of the world. You often think they are discussing totally different stories. It is almost impossible to make those who never heard the other side believe the truth - which is generally somewhere between "this" and "that" side.
The one place I am not in agreement with you is Lincoln. He was the end of the constitution. The civil war was not what is taught in the schools there. It was about the constitutionally guaranteed right to secede. Period. That right was militarily taken away from the section trying to exercise that right. Since that time any attack on the constitution has a precedent to "prove" it is a piece of paper with good intent, but is ineffective. I remember, back in the eighties, when it was on the news that the Supreme Court was "Trying to find a way around" the constitution.
Take, for instance, your right to be informed. That lays a very heavy responsibility on the press. They MUST, to serve that constitution, present the news clearly and without taking a position.
Not one of them do. They are every one slanted from one side or the other, resulting in the public NOT being well-informed. Deliberately.
Politicians throughout all recorded history follow the same path, one Jefferson constantly warned about. The USA is decadent to the degree it is weakened critically. The citizens are carefully made blind to this. The citizens have been rendered impotent to change things. They don't KNOW what is going on and are powerless to change things when they become so sickeningly obvious.
As to Obama, ask me in ten or more years. I have seen no evidence he is anymore compassionate than anyone else in (Needs)Washing(ton).


----------



## gokedik (Sep 2, 2014)

Seedy M. said:


> Very well done. Very much to my ideas. I am not living there and can look back to see how brainwashed I was. Watch CBS or NBC and then one of the stations from other parts of the world. You often think they are discussing totally different stories. It is almost impossible to make those who never heard the other side believe the truth - which is generally somewhere between "this" and "that" side.
> The one place I am not in agreement with you is Lincoln. He was the end of the constitution. The civil war was not what is taught in the schools there. It was about the constitutionally guaranteed right to secede. Period. That right was militarily taken away from the section trying to exercise that right. Since that time any attack on the constitution has a precedent to "prove" it is a piece of paper with good intent, but is ineffective. I remember, back in the eighties, when it was on the news that the Supreme Court was "Trying to find a way around" the constitution.
> Take, for instance, your right to be informed. That lays a very heavy responsibility on the press. They MUST, to serve that constitution, present the news clearly and without taking a position.
> Not one of them do. They are every one slanted from one side or the other, resulting in the public NOT being well-informed. Deliberately.
> ...


. Enlightening. I completely prepared to get the opposite of your response but, truth be told, I wondered what you would think. I agree, network television is all program to me. They have your undivided attention, showing you a shiny object with their outstretched right hand while they put their hand in your pocket with from their left. I hear my roommates TV but it doesn't face me at all. They call them television PROGAMS!!!! HellO, Earth to those who are paying attention! They are telling you right there, they don't even feel the need to hide it because we're all stupid "consumers" anyway. And I'm not trying to be mean or setting a precedent, I just want people in "America" to wake up before the world on a whole gets tired of our lies. And someone like North Korea is given the go ahead by an anti UN. A group of third world leaders. The US is being allowed to continue as top dog. Military might, off the table, what do they have, "diversity"?


----------



## Seedy M. (Sep 2, 2014)

I was listening to a debate among several "reporters" on an international educational station (that a friend was watching. I do not watch TV except when I can get something like Dr. Who). Their consensus was about what I stated. They were reporting 50% BS and knew it. They agreed, to the last one, that Eric Severeid was the last truly dedicated reporter we've seen. Everyone else has sold out, and that's not just the US. It's everywhere.


----------



## Seedy M. (Sep 2, 2014)

An additional thought: Recently I kept seeing a demand by more than sixty percent of those polled (another thing that is slanted in whatever direction) that a constitutional convention be called to put the national politicians where they should be in society. If I remember correctly, thirty two states were ready to endorse it.
I don't even remember the sudden diversion and/or distraction, but I've not heard a word about it in quite some time. That is something that must be watched and a counter prepared before any action: there will be a diversion and/or distraction. It's part of the outline politicians and other criminals work within.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 3, 2014)

gokedik said:


> Opinion? Does that mean I should have posted this in Journalism with PlasticWeld and bring something to that thread? If so, I apologize to those I rubbed the wrong way. I know you're out there...
> 
> Pandora, I'll admit to leaning to the left, hell, I'm pushing down walls to make more space over here. My absent father talked about those "bleeding heart liberals". i hate that man and I don't use that word often, as I do believe it is an ugly one. And independents are not at all irritating. For they are the spirit with which the country was founded. I told how we can avoid bloodshed, but there are many angry, hungry and broke that might get caught up in a frenzy. I wrote this tongue-in-cheek and never saw it getting any bigger than the letters with which it was written. Independents make people think twice about their vote and maybe that's where change, real change, will come from. I just wanted to make everyday people feel like they DO have power. But I cannot find everyday people on this site, anyway, because everyone here is exceptional, right? You gave me the courage to even post this that I told a friend, I was afraid to do it, but then I thought about what you said to that gave me that confidence you spoke of. I'm not done with this subject only next time, I write this under this subject it will be genuinely qualified to be on this section of this site. Again I meant no offense and will be spending more time in fiction. Thank you, Pandora.


I'm an everyday people. I feel much courage in you gokedik, you have harnessed it. For me someone's feelings given wholeheartedly in their opinions don't offend, they only perhaps might differ from mine. It's always to each their own that I would defend. I will find you in fiction, I love your writing. Your thinking and feeling pieces are a treasure so I hope you will still bring them here as well. We need and enjoy that. Thank you!

edit . . . 

Bloodshed on my part was metaphorically speaking, I meant the job loss for those everyday people when corporations and banks are taken down.


----------

